# Finding work once you've landed



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.

First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs". 

Second - use the applydirect.com.au site for job searches (in addition to SEEK and any others). The applydirect.com.au site does not allow agencies to post jobs, it only lists jobs that are advertised directly by the employer. Lots of big names here like Telstra. 

Third - do some research and find one or two agencies that specialise in your profession. HAYS is good for IT. Hudson, Michael Page and Robert Half are also well known, reputable agencies. Give them a call and ask to speak to a consultant who specialises in your profession (e.g. Business Analyst). Then schedule an appointment with them - meet with them in person. 


Fourth - apply directly to the employers you want to work for. Telstra has a terrific talent management team, and generally doesn't advertise for positions because they have CVs on file. You can express your interest on their careers site and it allows you to attach your CV, etc. 

The above is all advice I received today from a professional CV reviewer (she has an extensive background in recruitment and HR). Thought I'd share!


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks this is very useful. Last few months I had been seeing same jobs refreshing on seek.com and I was under impression that there are these jobs exists, no wonder if this is the case.


----------



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. This will definitely help people who are trying to get their first job in australia.


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

Fantastic Thread ..Thanks a lot for the valuable advice....


----------



## Rashally (Jan 22, 2013)

THanks for sharing such useful information...

i was always under the impression that SEEK is a good site in job seeking


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks for the info...it really helps


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Rashally said:


> THanks for sharing such useful information...
> 
> i was always under the impression that SEEK is a good site in job seeking


It is a good site, you just need to be aware that the vast majority of postings are from recruitment agencies, and a lot of them don't actually have a client behind the posting. So you just need to vet them out before you apply (give them a call to talk about the job).

Some other good sites:

applydirect.com.au (mentioned in my original post, great site)
indeed.com.au
jobswire.com.au


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. Do you have any details of professional cv Reviewer or writer.


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely piece of advice and information. I am sure it will benfit lots of people seeking job in Aus.

I have heard that you have to prepare different resume for each job. Is that what is needed? Isnt that practically time consuming to tweak ur CV for every job? Request you to share your opinion on this.

What are the things recruiters/employers look forward to in a candidiate CV? We all would like to make sure that our CVs attracts interviews. Request you to advise.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## raheel24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great Thread...Thanks for useful information


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Do you have any details of professional cv Reviewer or writer.


Here is a link to her site:

BrighterHumanCapital | Creative recruitment and human resources consultancy services


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

SeekAussie said:


> Thanks for the lovely piece of advice and information. I am sure it will benfit lots of people seeking job in Aus.
> 
> I have heard that you have to prepare different resume for each job. Is that what is needed? Isnt that practically time consuming to tweak ur CV for every job? Request you to share your opinion on this.
> 
> ...


I think it varies by profession. Some items to include regardless of your profession would be:
- Your current visa status (e.g. "Unrestricted right to work in Australia" along with your visa subclass)
- Professional profile at the top - briefly tell them who you are, why you're valuable, and what you are looking for job-wise. 
- For your employment history, under the name of the company, add a line or two that describes the company and your role within it (especially for companies that prospective employers won't recognise). 
- For your employment history, be sure you have outcome-based bullet points (achievement based). One option is to have two sections: "Duties", and "Achievements". I opted, instead, to just qualify my duties with their achievements/outcomes. 

I didn't modify my CV for each position, but I really think it depends on the jobs you apply for - it could benefit you to tweak it for each job. I spent most of my time on the cover letter (covering letter), being sure to address the key selection criteria that were outlined in the job ad. This is important to do... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey MBC - that's great news. I hope you get something very soon! 

So other than the job thing, do you like it over there in comparison to back home?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent thread, and very useful info shared on your posts. Big thanks mbc71!! 

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...


Great Post!!!

Thank you very much for this.. Its going to me and many others who are flying to Melbourne or to any city...

Thank you

Regards
RK


----------



## indoz_dk (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks mbc71 for this useful piece of advice.

This will help job seekers to be careful while dealing with consultants.

Regards,

Indoz


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mbc71 for this useful piece of information.

Cheers.



mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Hey MBC - that's great news. I hope you get something very soon!
> 
> So other than the job thing, do you like it over there in comparison to back home?


Hey girl! We've been here for 3 months, got here in mid-October. Did not start looking for work until the end of November, which is of course a bad time to be looking (holidays). Now things are picking up, though, so that's good. 

We settled in a Western suburb of Melbourne, and like it a lot. We're not 100% sold on staying in this area (after my 2 year work committment is up, we may move to NSW or Queensland). Melbourne, the city, is absolutely gorgeous. Lots to do! I went for a run along the Yarra river in city center not long after we got here, was fabulous. Have taken drives around lots of other suburbs both North and East of Melbourne, and was not any more impressed with them than I am with our 'burb here our West. 

One big culture shock for us is that you don't see kids out playing - at all. Houses are built on very small lots, and typically have no front "yard" (if anything, is mostly hard-scaped). All houses have 6-8ft privacy fences around their back yards. Net is that it is difficult to find an opportunity to meet your neighbours and other kids in the area. This has been tough for our daughter. Good news is that there are tons or parks/playgrounds around, so we frequent them. Also joined a gym that has a "Kids fit" program that my daughter likes. And I'm going to get her signed up for netball or some other sport soon. 

Otherwise, not much difference from the US re: amenities, shops, etc. So we feel very much at home. Our crate has STILL not arrived (going on 3.5 months now since it shipped). Its in port, and has cleared inspections, just waiting on the delivery company to call us and schedule delivery now. 

Restaurants are interesting - seems like you have either fast food/take-away joints, or fancy restaurants. Not a whole lot in the middle. And most restaurants require you to call in advance for a "booking" (reservation). 

Beware the sweets! OMG I think I've gained about 10 kilos since we got here (ACK). Grocery stores tend to be inside shopping centers (indoor malls), so you have to walk through the mall area to get to the grocery store (e.g. Coles). Inevitably within the mall there will be 2 or 3 bakery type shops/kiosks. "Slices" are a big thing over here, they are basically what we'd call dessert bars, and come in lots of types (caramel slice, lemon slice, mud cake slice, etc.). Anyway - they are my kryptonite! 

Other tip - Facebook groups seem to be real popular here. In my suburb alone, there are at least a dozen different groups (one for Moms, one for expats, one for exercise/weight loss, one for selling stuff, etc.). So if you are a Facebook user, search for groups from your suburb. These groups have been VERY helpful to us, have gotten all kinds of tips from people re: the best electric company, good restaurants, nice beaches in the area, etc. 

Sorry, long reply  We are really enjoying ourselves here, have done a lot of sight seeing while we're out of work. Now we're ready to get jobs, get our stuff delivered, and get into a normal routine!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Your experience sounds so exciting - oh do I know what you mean by the sweets. 

Someone once sent me bags of cherry ripes and Fruchocks for my birthday (have you had them??) and I became addicted to them. So when I went to validate my visa, I shopped for bags at the supermarket to take back home. Once at the airport, the airline attendant told me that my backpack weighed too much to carry on board, so I had to remove the sweets (and a jacket) from my backpack and carry them separately! You can imagine how much chocolate I had in there, it made my backpack weigh too much and probably highly suspicious lol. (The troubles we go through to get some decent chocolate!) I felt like I was carrying contraband, that's how seriously desperate I was to take that candy back home with me.  Australian chocolates are soo divine - or could it be that US chocolates are horrible? lolol

It's amazing how the crate has not arrived - to think about your furniture sailing over the Pacific is amazing. But I learned that you have to pay another fee when you finally get it, is this true? I don't know if I should even have stuff shipped over at this point or sell everything and start new (thinking out loud) - the process is just too expensive from where I am (northeast US)

THanks for telling us about Facebook. Although I'm not too fond of the site, I'll probably wind up "reactivating" my account for this good cause 

I really do hope you and your hubby find something soon, and please come by again and share your experiences - I love reading about people's experiences once they move - good and bad lolol


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Your experience sounds so exciting - oh do I know what you mean by the sweets.
> 
> Someone once sent me bags of cherry ripes and Fruchocks for my birthday (have you had them??) and I became addicted to them. So when I went to validate my visa, I shopped for bags at the supermarket to take back home. Once at the airport, the airline attendant told me that my backpack weighed too much to carry on board, so I had to remove the sweets (and a jacket) from my backpack and carry them separately! You can imagine how much chocolate I had in there, it made my backpack weigh too much and probably highly suspicious lol. (The troubles we go through to get some decent chocolate!) I felt like I was carrying contraband, that's how seriously desperate I was to take that candy back home with me.  Australian chocolates are soo divine - or could it be that US chocolates are horrible? lolol
> 
> ...


Yep, have had a cherry ripe, not my cuppa tea, but there are other chocolates here that I love (ugh!). 

re: shipping costs - its true you have to pay for inspection, port, and customs fees. In the end, for a 40ft crate (packed to the gills), it has cost us $17k US. We had the moving company pack us up, though (that was an extra couple of grand). For us, it would have cost more to buy new stuff here. So it was worth the cost. You should do some research re: what you'd want to bring, and then do some online searches to see what it would cost to buy it anew here. 


Didn't mention weather and coffee... The weather here in Melbourne has lived up to its reputation - one day it will be 70F, the next 100F. Very windy. Hardly any rain right now (you've probably seen the news re: bush fires all over the country). In general the weather is mild and comfortable. 

Coffee - dreadful! I am not a fan of espresso, and unfortunately that is the only game in town. If you ask for a filtered coffee (drip coffee) at a coffee shop, you get a blank stare. We bought a coffee pot - there was literally ONE brand to choose from at Kmart, Target, Big W, etc. But they had about 2 dozen diff. brands of espresso makers. Anyway - we bought a coffee pot and a bean grinder, and we happily brew a couple pots a day  Oh, how I miss my Keurig! They don't have them here...


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is really helpful. I was surprised to see same jobs on SEEK for quite some time and that makes sense now. I do hear that there is a hidden job market apart from the websites mentioned in this thread. Does anybody have more information on that?

Regards,
A


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I disagree.. Just because the agency doesn't tell you the clients name doesn't mean that there isn't any job. Sometimes we ask for the candidates CV so we can ensure he/she meets the criteria and is who he/she says he/she is. It's also to prevent the candidate from just going away and calling the client directly!


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...




Thanks for the encouraging and helpful post.

What i would also like to know is that how easy/difficult it is to find a job different than your asessed skill? or is it even possible?


Thanks again


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

Classic advice ! 
its gonna help any1 who is planning for oz @ what ever time frame 
Good luck for your job !


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market.


Thank you for the excellent piece of info mbc.. it's really helpful for all seeking a job ther.. nd good luck for ur job hunt as well...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Excellent!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Great for sharing such a valuable info


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

wesleynicks said:


> I disagree.. Just because the agency doesn't tell you the clients name doesn't mean that there isn't any job. Sometimes we ask for the candidates CV so we can ensure he/she meets the criteria and is who he/she says he/she is. It's also to prevent the candidate from just going away and calling the client directly!


What's wrong with going to the client directly? Personally, I find no use for recruiters - they're like the middle man who stands in my way with too many strings attached. 
I would much rather deal with the company directly. A good resume, excellent interpersonal skills and perseverance is all it should take to get a good job.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> What's wrong with going to the client directly? Personally, I find no use for recruiters - they're like the middle man who stands in my way with too many strings attached.
> I would much rather deal with the company directly. A good resume, excellent interpersonal skills and perseverance is all it should take to get a good job.


Nothing wrong with going to the client directly, but from the recruiter's perspective (and I'm guessing wesleynicks is one), if you were to do that, the recruiter wouldn't get their commission.

I agree that it's a waste of time to apply to jobs posted by recruiters. They don't seem to understand that even though you don't have the vaunted local work experience that everyone seems to need, your skills and experience may be TRANSFERABLE to the local market.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ozbound12 said:


> Nothing wrong with going to the client directly, but from the recruiter's perspective (and I'm guessing wesleynicks is one), if you were to do that, the recruiter wouldn't get their commission.
> 
> I agree that it's a waste of time to apply to jobs posted by recruiters. They don't seem to understand that even though you don't have the vaunted local work experience that everyone seems to need, your skills and experience may be TRANSFERABLE to the local market.


Yep. When I was out of high school (many moons ago), I used a recruiter to find my first job, and what a bad experience it was- they had like 20 people interviewing for one job. On top of that, after the lucky person got hired, they had to pay 9% of their salary to the recruiter for two years or something like that. No thanks, it's just not for me.


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

It's hard for the recruiter to get back to ever single candidate that applies for a job due to the amount of responses he or she receives. A lot of people seem to not read job criteria and expect to get a reply back when they know they dont meet the criteria! 

Also what people don't understand is that candidates that use an agency are getting a free service!! Not bad from my view! Yeah ok we charge the client but that's not you! 

With regards to going direct to the company I'm all for it, however, don't contact an agency. Simple. What benefit would it be for us to tell u the clients name only for you to go directly. 

Funny, there is even recruitment for recruitment. I used an agency to help me find this job. 

A lot of companies utilise agencies to help source quality candidates for certain roles that they can't seem to fill themselves. Also, they use them to help manage the process and take away all the stuff that comes with it like telling candidates that he or she has not been successful in their interview etc etc. 

There will always be recruitment agencies, fact. It's up to you whether you want to embrace.


----------



## samuel.rajesh (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you Mbc71 ,your post is very informative.

Sam.


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

You have just been great!! I am trying to find jobs in Melbourne for call centre/ customer service domain, specifically into leadership roles & I am not returned with any great responses.

Thanks for those real good information


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been hunting for jobs for the past 1 month & its not going anywhere. Most of the consultants that I called are not ready to meet the candidate in person. All they say is apply through website & if it suits, we shall call up for a face to face interview.

Even though we meet the job criteria (word by word) exactly as advertised, I am not sure why the resumes dont even go through the 1st level of screening. Its very saddening to me atleast.

I have heard from couple of my friends here, that the resume should not be more than 2 pages, reference should be professional, but from Australia etc

When I have all the work experience outside Australia, I am not sure how to go about professional references in Australia. Terribly confused with what this job market actually needs....

If any one has got some clear idea, pls give a shout. I am happy to take working advices

Thanks
RVS



wesleynicks said:


> It's hard for the recruiter to get back to ever single candidate that applies for a job due to the amount of responses he or she receives. A lot of people seem to not read job criteria and expect to get a reply back when they know they dont meet the criteria!
> 
> Also what people don't understand is that candidates that use an agency are getting a free service!! Not bad from my view! Yeah ok we charge the client but that's not you!
> 
> ...


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Firstly, thanks for the valuble info provided.

My question now is can't we atleast register in the site- seek.com & upload the updated cv ?


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

That's how even I thought it would be. (at least in India, that is how it is)

However it doesn't work that way 

We have to edit our cover letter & resume - tailor make it for each job we apply, which takes huge amount of time.

It would be great if some recruiter/ consultant really tells us how all these works.

Good luck!

RVS



zakavath_sydney said:


> Firstly, thanks for the valuble info provided.
> 
> My question now is can't we atleast register in the site- seek com & upload the updated cv ?


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

Also forgot to add to my last post - Most of the times - when you hit the apply button, it takes you to the consultant/ company website. You have to register, give all your details, upload your CV, cover letter, answer few mandatory questions (some times give essay answers  and Submit the application.

I heard right from searching for a house, to looking for a job, you have to fill up whole lot of applications. I am not able to apply for more than 10 jobs any day, unless I remain fixed to my place.



zakavath_sydney said:


> Firstly, thanks for the valuble info provided.
> 
> My question now is can't we atleast register in the site- seek com & upload the updated cv ?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I see only the downs and few ups after seeing all your posts. Thanks for providing the insight of job market


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

One thing I have realised since coming over and recruiting within the Australian market is that a lot of clients do ask for Australian experience but we can't exactly state this in a job advert. I do question why but the client is the client and this is what they've asked for. 

At the moment it is most certainly a client driven market and many candidates are loosing out due to the competition. At the end of the day the client is looking for the most suited person who has the most relevant experience, so for instance should you have similar experience but in a foreign country and someone has the same but in Australia who would you choose? I know who I would choose. 

I think also if you've come from a foreign country it's hard for the client to understand what standards you have been working too because let's face it some under developed countries do have low standards however this isn't the fault of the individual but once again the client is looking for someone who has the most relevant experience. 

It does frustrate me sometimes how we (recruiters) are seen as the bad guys but we are just following orders from the clients criteria. It is almost impossible to get back to every single candidate as to why they are a no especially having so many applications! 

I know a lot of people that come over to Australia and can't find work in their field. Life is tough but if you don't like it, you can always go home?


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

Also, let's flip this around... If this was a role in your own foreign country what would a client says there? Are they any different, i dont think so. I know a lot of countries massively discriminate against age, sex etc etc... We live in a world where people do discriminate, fact, just some countries are more open about it then others. Clients want the best person for the job but how do you do this sometimes without discriminating?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

If you want the best you select the best no matter the skin color, age, sex or if he is a local or immigrant. So why should it be discriminating selecting the best?


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

That's what I meant, your exactly correct. 

If you can't find a job it's no one fault but your own. If you want a job you can find one. Yeah ok it may not be in your field however this is the price you pay for moving and living in a foreign country.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Some times these things make a potential migrant depressed. Only yesterday I saw an advert in gumtree from an Australian citizen with local engineering degree and an year of experience, willing to pay 3000 aud if you would recommend him. To be honest, it sounded really wierd.


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I am a migrant. It is what it is. You just got to make the best of it and do what you can. Stay positive and keep progressing forward and it will happen.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> I am a migrant. It is what it is. You just got to make the best of it and do what you can. Stay positive and keep progressing forward and it will happen.


Agreed. One question though. Is there any hope for a migrant civil engineer with less than an year's experience to get a junior level job? I am not too keen on the salary as long as its enough to pay the bills. Or should I get more experience and try to score for a mid-level job?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Agreed. One question though. Is there any hope for a migrant civil engineer with less than an year's experience to get a junior level job? I am not too keen on the salary as long as its enough to pay the bills. Or should I get more experience and try to score for a mid-level job?


What visa did you apply for? Without experience?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Agreed. One question though. Is there any hope for a migrant civil engineer with less than an year's experience to get a junior level job? I am not too keen on the salary as long as its enough to pay the bills. Or should I get more experience and try to score for a mid-level job?


I got my 185 PR early January 2013.I am an Accountant

However l do not want to make a jump there without an "assurance" that l will be a able to get a job soon.I have a friend in Australia who has sent my CV to Recruitment agents that he knows.I even had a Skype interview with one on them.Thing is,the market right now is full of able candidates.I am talking of the accounting market.The recruitment consultant even told me that despite my good qualifications,it would be difficult to break the "lack of local experiece" barrier.


I have even applied for about 20 posts on Seek whilst offshore( using my Oz friend's address and phone numbers) I have got regrets in almost all the positions applied,mainly due to my lack of local experience.

Therefore ,l have decided not to take a plunge there without securing a job first,as there is a definite risk that l will go for about 2-5 months without a job. I will rather stick to my cuurent job,sneak into Australia during my annual leave(about 4 weeks) and try to get a job.If nothing still materialises,then at least l still have my current job.

This is my view good ple.Australia is not lucrative jobwise as it was 5yrs,10yrs back


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> I got some terrific advice today, and wanted to share it, along with my own experiences so far in the job market. I live in the Melbourne area, but this advice applies to anywhere in Australia.
> 
> First - recruitment agencies are a huge presence here, and most jobs you see advertised on SEEK are from agencies. It is VERY important that you CALL FIRST and ask them who the client is, and generally get more information about the job. If the consultant refuses to tell you who the client is for the advertised position, or tells you that you have to submit your CV before they'll give you more information, it means that THERE IS NO CLIENT. These are cases where the agency is "trolling for CVs".
> 
> ...



Thanks for advice............


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> What visa did you apply for? Without experience?


I haven't already applied but I am in the process for a 189. I just want to be well informed before making the move so that I'll know what to expect and prepare myself for it. As for the experience, the thing is that I am currently working in Dubai on the project management side of civil engineering with two years experience and counting in an interior design contracting company but I want to make a switch towards either structural engineering or concrete construction management and I have less than an year's experience in that field from when I was in my country. My question was regarding that.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

joe117 said:


> I got my 185 PR early January 2013.I am an Accountant
> 
> However l do not want to make a jump there without an "assurance" that l will be a able to get a job soon.I have a friend in Australia who has sent my CV to Recruitment agents that he knows.I even had a Skype interview with one on them.Thing is,the market right now is full of able candidates.I am talking of the accounting market.The recruitment consultant even told me that despite my good qualifications,it would be difficult to break the "lack of local experiece" barrier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip mate. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> I have been hunting for jobs for the past 1 month & its not going anywhere. Most of the consultants that I called are not ready to meet the candidate in person. All they say is apply through website & if it suits, we shall call up for a face to face interview.
> 
> Even though we meet the job criteria (word by word) exactly as advertised, I am not sure why the resumes dont even go through the 1st level of screening. Its very saddening to me atleast.
> 
> ...




Sorry to know, keep trying, I am sure you will get a good one soon.

Yes, 2 page CV is good enough but you can write more if required. Take some advice on your CV, discuss it with friends, re-write, do some modification. You are aware of the fact that finding a job specially the right one could be bit difficult especially if you are new with zero local experience. I would suggest get any job even if it pays less and require less expertise but go for it, once you are ‘on the job’ with some local experience it’s lot more easy for you to build contacts. For professional references within Australia, you can call your ex employer / colleagues/supervisors ask them to provide you references in Australia. I am sure if they are professionals and have some International exposure they would love to assist you. Most positions are filled through ‘Internal References’, if your friends/family are around ask them to advise you of any job within their companies. 

Also if you have some difficult name then make it short for your CV, that will make you more local than a new comer (this is just my opinion)

Good luck!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> Sorry to know, keep trying, I am sure you will get a good one soon.
> 
> Yes, 2 page CV is good enough but you can write more if required. Take some advice on your CV, discuss it with friends, re-write, do some modification. You are aware of the fact that finding a job specially the right one could be bit difficult especially if you are new with zero local experience. I would suggest get any job even if it pays less and require less expertise but go for it, once you are &#145;on the job&#146; with some local experience it&#146;s lot more easy for you to build contacts. For professional references within Australia, you can call your ex employer / colleagues/supervisors ask them to provide you references in Australia. I am sure if they are professionals and have some International exposure they would love to assist you. Most positions are filled through &#145;Internal References&#146;, if your friends/family are around ask them to advise you of any job within their companies.
> 
> ...


One question, if you get a low paying job with lets say a six month contract and then after a month or two you get a better offer from another company, are you allowed to resign without any legal issues? The reason I am asking such a seemingly stupid question is because I work in Dubai and here they have strict two years contracts. Any breach of contract like resigning before 2 years for whatever reasons causes a lot of hassle. You get a six months no-work ban from the govt.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> One question, if you get a low paying job with lets say a six month contract and then after a month or two you get a better offer from another company, are you allowed to resign without any legal issues? The reason I am asking such a seemingly stupid question is because I work in Dubai and here they have strict two years contracts. Any breach of contract like resigning before 2 years for whatever reasons causes a lot of hassle. You get a six months no-work ban from the govt.


na, no stupid question...I understand what you are saying but I guess if someone applies for a basic temporary position then there is no contract involved...but give me couple of days I will get back on this.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> na, no stupid question...I understand what you are saying but I guess if someone applies for a basic temporary position then there is no contract involved...but give me couple of days I will get back on this.


I will appreciate that. Take your time mate no hurry here. Thanks. Kindly specifically check for the contract thing.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I will appreciate that. Take your time mate no hurry here. Thanks. Kindly specifically check for the contract thing.


yeah I will, no worries

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey ya,
by did any chance could you be able to learn on the Contract thing lately.
just out f curiosity I couldnt stop myslef asking this .


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

check this link: Home - Fair Work Ombudsman

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

AG




kanchetibabu said:


> Hey ya,
> by did any chance could you be able to learn on the Contract thing lately.
> just out f curiosity I couldnt stop myslef asking this .


----------



## comwiz_y2k (Sep 27, 2012)

How hard is it to look for a job offshore? It would be very risky for me to resign and go to australia then look for a job. Any idea?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

comwiz_y2k said:


> How hard is it to look for a job offshore? It would be very risky for me to resign and go to australia then look for a job. Any idea?


Pretty much impossible unless you have some rare skills. With the job market being tight at the moment, there are plenty of local candidates to choose from.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ... its very informative and does throw some light on the process. Will keep these pointers in mind.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

hello guy,

perfect thread  

I've been in Sydney for around 2 months now, and still on the job hunt journey. Many agents that I have spoke with say its now (May-June) the end of the financial year so job market is a bit slow at the moment. but it will start to pick up at the beginning of July. 

Any success stories in securing a job recently? whats your experience so far ...


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Omarau, your Agent is actually correct. Few reasons for the low market:
1) End of Financial yr
2) Elections coming up soon ( sep-13)
3) Opportunities not so high as compared to last yr
4) Too much of Outsourcing

Hence, you might have to wait till July -13

All the best !!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

smiles said:


> Omarau, your Agent is actually correct. Few reasons for the low market:
> 1) End of Financial yr
> 2) Elections coming up soon ( sep-13)
> 3) Opportunities not so high as compared to last yr
> ...


Hey Smiles,

thanks for the advice  

are you already in Australia? have you secured a job?


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

omarau said:


> Hey Smiles,
> 
> thanks for the advice
> 
> are you already in Australia? have you secured a job?


Yes my friend.. I have been here since 2011 and been into several IT projects... Luckily each project atleast lasts for 8-9 months...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey MBC71 are you still here 

Just wondering how it's going for you. Let us all know how you and your husband are doing.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

smiles said:


> Yes my friend.. I have been here since 2011 and been into several IT projects... Luckily each project atleast lasts for 8-9 months...


Hello Smiles,

How is the job market now, and how is it predicted to be enxt year? I might move next year, depending upon visa. But I m in a stage where I m preparing for job. 

Me and my wife both are into IT, a nd plan to work as well. Can you give me some guidance about IT jobs etc. ? Also, people say certifications raise ur cv higher, is that true? Will certifications in BA, ITIL or IBM Rational ( for QA/BA/Consultant position) help?

Thanks


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Hello Smiles,
> 
> How is the job market now, and how is it predicted to be enxt year? I might move next year, depending upon visa. But I m in a stage where I m preparing for job.
> 
> ...


Hey pal, sorry for answering this post since it was addressed to someone else but I thought of sharing my thought. I have been here in Sydney since the last 3.5 weeks and I must say that the job market was not good. I got a couple of calls in June but nothing moved further. The most prominent deterrent for people like us is lack of local experience. Also what all points smiles mentioned are correct. Though it's start of a new financial year, things still seem slow. Consultants keep reposting for the same job - either there's no job at the moment OR they are not able to fit in the right candidate - dunno what 

It's way different from India or US. For OZ, you may get a visa easily but not a job. It's totally opposite for US 

Let's see how our future will shape up. Waiting for some interviews to line up. :thumb:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey pal, sorry for answering this post since it was addressed to someone else but I thought of sharing my thought. I have been here in Sydney since the last 3.5 weeks and I must say that the job market was not good. I got a couple of calls in June but nothing moved further. The most prominent deterrent for people like us is lack of local experience. Also what all points smiles mentioned are correct. Though it's start of a new financial year, things still seem slow. Consultants keep reposting for the same job - either there's no job at the moment OR they are not able to fit in the right candidate - dunno what
> 
> It's way different from India or US. For OZ, you may get a visa easily but not a job. It's totally opposite for US
> 
> ...


Also as you both are into IT, if any one of you happen to land into a job then everything will be very smooth. Yes, certification does rate your CV higher but still not higher than local experience concept. It was not a problem some years before but is posing a problem now because there are a good number of people, like me, available in the market. OZ companies have also relishing the taste of outsourcing and they are outsourcing quite a lot. It saved a lot - approximately 35-40% cost.

It's way different from India or US. For OZ, you may get a visa easily but not a job. It's totally opposite for US and we are already pretty good for India. 

With all said and done my piece of advice for you would be - whenever you plan to come, come with a financial back up of at least 6 months. You MAY land into a job well before this time but this sort of financial back up would not put unnecessary burden on you, should you not land into a job. Also, no one tells and asks about it but initial settlement would take somewhere around 5-6K AUD though this includes your first 2 weeks rent and 1 month bond money (in Indian terminology this is rent security) too.

Best of luck mate !


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

What is the scenario of environmental jobs in South Australia region? I have Bachelor in Geosciences and Masters in Environment Science..I want to work in environmental projects..how should in Look for jobs..is it better in mining? or environmental sector..I plan to move at the end of this year


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Also as you both are into IT, if any one of you happen to land into a job then everything will be very smooth. Yes, certification does rate your CV higher but still not higher than local experience concept. It was not a problem some years before but is posing a problem now because there are a good number of people, like me, available in the market. OZ companies have also relishing the taste of outsourcing and they are outsourcing quite a lot. It saved a lot - approximately 35-40% cost.
> 
> It's way different from India or US. For OZ, you may get a visa easily but not a job. It's totally opposite for US and we are already pretty good for India.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ! Very useful information. 

Lets hope for the best. Once you are not in Aus, it seems visa is the biggest issue. But I guess Job is really a big issue.

Also, I have 2 3 realtives there in Melbourne. One is in IT and other at some senior position. Can they be of any help? Like forwarding resume, or referencing etc. ?
Also, is there any website or link where we can see which certification can be of most help for job, or we just try to do some certifications in our respective fields?

Thanks !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Thanks a lot ! Very useful information.
> 
> Lets hope for the best. Once you are not in Aus, it seems visa is the biggest issue. But I guess Job is really a big issue.
> 
> ...


Yes, they surely can be of help today you. Don't get in touch with them and share your need.

Certification in the respective field would suffice and reap the best suited benefits. The experience based on which you'd look out for a job would be of a certain field and to top it up, a certification would add.

I hope this would clear some doubts.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> What is the scenario of environmental jobs in South Australia region? I have Bachelor in Geosciences and Masters in Environment Science..I want to work in environmental projects..how should in Look for jobs..is it better in mining? or environmental sector..I plan to move at the end of this year


Hey pal, frankly speaking I don't have any idea of your line of work and would not like to misinform you. Some I hope someone else responds to your query... 

However I'd suggest you to do a quick search for jobs on seek.com.au or careerone .com.au
You'll get a rough approximate idea of jobs.


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi*



mbc71 said:


> Yep, have had a cherry ripe, not my cuppa tea, but there are other chocolates here that I love (ugh!).
> 
> re: shipping costs - its true you have to pay for inspection, port, and customs fees. In the end, for a 40ft crate (packed to the gills), it has cost us $17k US. We had the moving company pack us up, though (that was an extra couple of grand). For us, it would have cost more to buy new stuff here. So it was worth the cost. You should do some research re: what you'd want to bring, and then do some online searches to see what it would cost to buy it anew here.
> 
> ...


Hi MBC41,

Hope you are enjoying your time in Melbourne. Me and my wife are moving to Melbourne in October from Los Angeles and would like to connect with someone around that area. We are looking for rentals in Point cook or williams Landing area in west or St kilda area in east...not sure what are pros and cons for both? 

Also are you looking for work or you already started somewhere? 
Please share your experience so far?

Hope to make some new friends in Melbourne soon.

Cheers
Allstar


----------



## FrogLegsFred (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for this! Super helpful.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi MBC41,
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your time in Melbourne. Me and my wife are moving to Melbourne in October from Los Angeles and would like to connect with someone around that area. We are looking for rentals in Point cook or williams Landing area in west or St kilda area in east...not sure what are pros and cons for both?
> 
> ...


Point Cook/Williams Landing and St Kilda couldn't be more different. PC/WL are new outer suburbs on the urban fringe, car-oriented, quite a ways out from the city. St Kilda is an inner suburb with good public transport linkages and urban amenities but with smaller, more expensive housing (mostly in the form of apartments).


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi*



ozbound12 said:


> Point Cook/Williams Landing and St Kilda couldn't be more different. PC/WL are new outer suburbs on the urban fringe, car-oriented, quite a ways out from the city. St Kilda is an inner suburb with good public transport linkages and urban amenities but with smaller, more expensive housing (mostly in the form of apartments).


Hi OZbound,

Thanks for your reply. Where in Melbourne are you and what part of US you moved from?

Any major differences between US and Australia? Anything in particular we should pack or keep in mind before moving?

How is the Job scene in IT...is the market slow in October?

Cheers
Allstar


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi OZbound,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Where in Melbourne are you and what part of US you moved from?
> 
> ...


Moved from NYC, living in St Kilda now. I find the US and Australia to be similar in a lot of ways, sometimes it's easy to forget that I moved to the other side of the planet.

I don't work in IT so I can't answer questions on that. Have a look on seek.com.au to see what the job situation is like. Generally speaking, it seems like the job market is slowing down and people are having a rough time finding anything at the moment.

Things to bring from the States: clothing (it's expensive here) and linens (even more expensive and generally awful).


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder how MBC71 is doing. Ozbound12 it's so nice that you were able to adjust from NYC to St. Kilda. When I went to the Gold Coast, I didn't find anything too extravagantly different - only those green exit signs with the little man leaving - I stood there for about 3 seconds wondering what that meant, until I realized it was a regular exit sign lolol


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi*



ozbound12 said:


> Moved from NYC, living in St Kilda now. I find the US and Australia to be similar in a lot of ways, sometimes it's easy to forget that I moved to the other side of the planet.
> 
> I don't work in IT so I can't answer questions on that. Have a look on seek.com.au to see what the job situation is like. Generally speaking, it seems like the job market is slowing down and people are having a rough time finding anything at the moment.
> 
> Things to bring from the States: clothing (it's expensive here) and linens (even more expensive and generally awful).


Hi OZound,

Thanks for the information. We are in process of shopping for clothes as I heard its expensive and also less brands to choose from. 

How do you like living in St Kilda? How much is rent in that area and do they have modern apartments there or is it old constructions? 

Another silly question - Are you a NFL fan if so how to watch games in Aussie land?

Hey Stormgirl,

Are you in Melbourne too? How are you liking Australia so far.. what field of work you in?

Cheers
Allstar


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I wonder how MBC71 is doing. Ozbound12 it's so nice that you were able to adjust from NYC to St. Kilda. When I went to the Gold Coast, I didn't find anything too extravagantly different - only those green exit signs with the little man leaving - I stood there for about 3 seconds wondering what that meant, until I realized it was a regular exit sign lolol


LOL. I like the running green man! I've heard good things about GC but haven't been up there yet.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi OZound,
> 
> Thanks for the information. We are in process of shopping for clothes as I heard its expensive and also less brands to choose from.
> 
> ...


I like being in the inner city so St Kilda suits me well. It's got heaps of bars, restaurants, cafes etc and good public transport although it's just trams, no trains in St K. There is also the beach but it is not the best admittedly. I couldn't live in the suburbs personally, too quiet and you need a car to get around. Being from NYC that's not what I'm used to.

You can get NFL games here both on free to air and Foxtel (cable) but not all of them, and of course with the time difference they're on in the morning.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ALLSTAR said:


> Hey Stormgirl,
> 
> Are you in Melbourne too? How are you liking Australia so far.. what field of work you in?
> 
> ...



no, still in new york city - learning a few new skills and finishing up a masters degree (on my company's dime  )


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi*



ozbound12 said:


> I like being in the inner city so St Kilda suits me well. It's got heaps of bars, restaurants, cafes etc and good public transport although it's just trams, no trains in St K. There is also the beach but it is not the best admittedly. I couldn't live in the suburbs personally, too quiet and you need a car to get around. Being from NYC that's not what I'm used to.
> 
> You can get NFL games here both on free to air and Foxtel (cable) but not all of them, and of course with the time difference they're on in the morning.



Hi OZbound,

Thanks for the info. I am very excited for the move but at the same time hearing a lot of bad things around job situation that makes me wonder is it wise to quit my current job to make this move as of now or to wait to things get better in OZ.

What industry do you work in and how long have you been there in OZ? 

Where else have you been in OZ....any other cities you kinda liked and what would be your comparison to OZ cities to their respective US cities?

Cheers


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi*



stormgal said:


> no, still in new york city - learning a few new skills and finishing up a masters degree (on my company's dime  )


Hi,

Good luck with your Master's and when are you planning to move?

Cheers


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi OZbound,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am very excited for the move but at the same time hearing a lot of bad things around job situation that makes me wonder is it wise to quit my current job to make this move as of now or to wait to things get better in OZ.
> 
> ...


Been here for almost a year. I work in consulting.

I've been to Sydney and I like it a lot, it's a fun city. That's it as far as Australian cities so far but I know a lot about the other cities because of my line of work.

Not sure if a comparison to American cities is particularly meaningful but I'd say that Sydney reminds me a bit of San Francisco and Melbourne is a bit like Chicago mixed with Boston. And maybe some elements of a lower density NYC.

I should add that I personally find the suburbs here and in Sydney are a lot like what you'd see in the States. A lot of houses and streets that look the same, very car oriented, kind of depressing.


----------



## Sub_Aus (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Excellent,Good tips and very nice... Thank you very much for sharing. I felt the same for the past 4 months... All Seek posted are not client requirement...

I heard from many that the agencies are trolling the CV (due to the 457 visa tight regulation) of the PR holder(Australia) and strong outside experience and then project those data/CV/details for approving a 457 Visa person from offshore(outside Australia)....... 

Subaus


----------

